# Woodcraft Live Center



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

As some of you recall I recently outfitted my garage with some Craigslist finds and one of those was a Craftsman 12" lathe. The lathe was in good shape and the only thing missing was the point in the tailstock center, so, this morning I started a search for a replacement.

I began my search easily enough by using Google search and promptly found a live center from Amazon that included a center cup and a point for $14.99 plus $7 for shipping. I started to pull the trigger on the order when something caught my eye...it was coming from Woodcraft, a store just 12 miles from the house! Just saved myself $7!

I drove over there and spoke to Mike and he said they had two of the #1MT live centers for $14.99 and when my youngest asked if they had a military discount Mike said not normally but he'd be happy to welcome me to Woodcraft by offering us one! Despite some otherwise high prices, that's service! We walked out of there with the center and some pen blanks too!

At any rate, I have the center installed and love a live center! :thumbsup: Kudos to the Woodcraft people!

Live center and my old center


----------

